# Samsung Underhanded Conduct



## DoLlyBirD (May 10, 2022)

Just been browsing for a Samsung 25w fast charger and the official website had them listed at 50%/half price, added to basket and came up as full price whilst checking out, spoke to Samsung customer services and they advised me to contact sales support by phone tomorrow, ok. Did ask for the link I was seeing the 50% discount though, so I sent it, literally 10 mins since speaking to this "customer support" operative, go back to  the same page on Samsung and they are now showing full price and not listing the 50% discount which they have been all night before I spoke to him and sent him the product link page, is this really what a global leader of electronics does to it's customer base?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 10, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Just been browsing for a Samsung 25w fast charger and the official website had them listed at 50%/half price, added to basket and came up as full price whilst checking out, spoke to Samsung customer services and they advised me to contact sales support by phone tomorrow, ok. Did ask for the link I was seeing the 50% discount though, so I sent it, literally 10 mins since speaking to this "customer support" operative, go back to  the same page on Samsung and they are now showing full price and not listing the 50% discount which they have been all night before I spoke to him and sent him the product link page, is this really what a global leader of electronics does to it's customer base?



Yes indeed. As ABBA put it, money money money


----------



## bug (May 10, 2022)

Special offers do expire you know... Crappy software is also not unheard of, especially when it comes to websites.
But yeah, sucks when this happens.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Yes indeed. As ABBA put it, money money money


Unlike WD who didn't know they've been selling products for a dollar by accident


----------



## ramjithunder24 (May 20, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> Just been browsing for a Samsung 25w fast charger and the official website had them listed at 50%/half price, added to basket and came up as full price whilst checking out, spoke to Samsung customer services and they advised me to contact sales support by phone tomorrow, ok. Did ask for the link I was seeing the 50% discount though, so I sent it, literally 10 mins since speaking to this "customer support" operative, go back to  the same page on Samsung and they are now showing full price and not listing the 50% discount which they have been all night before I spoke to him and sent him the product link page, is this really what a global leader of electronics does to it's customer base?


Samsung customer service is really hit-and-miss, and considering the sheer size of the company, I don't blame them.

Anyways here's a little story.

So I bought the original galaxy buds at launch, and after like 3 years one side only lasts from 40 mins, just typical battery degradation.
I took it to the customer service in Singapore, and they asked for 79 SGD, or 58 USD and said "the battery itself cannot be replaced, you have replace the whole earbud"
Complete BS, I showed them the iFixit teardown video and they said they couldn't do anything about it so I just walked out.
A month later, I took it to the customer service center in South korea, got *both sides *replaced for a total of 16000₩ or 17USD.

My point being - Samsung customer service is really hit and miss - if you ever need to get a device repaired and they ask for absurd prices, try a neighbouring city or state.
Also don't do calls cos call *centre people normally aren't actual samsung employees, they are subcontractors –– I learnt this the hard way lmao
Also whenever they say "call back later" don't actually do that, just call them instantly.*


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2022)

Sue them!!


----------

